# Plátano



## bubu7

Un saluto a tutti. 
Non conosco bene lo spagnolo e questo è il mio primo messaggio in questo forum: vi chiedo quindi un po' di clemenza...

In italiano col nome _platano_ mi sembra che si chiami una varietà particolare di banana che si mangia cotta. La banana che si mangia cruda si chiama, appunto, _banana_.
Dalla consultazione del dizionario della RAE mi sembra di aver capito che in spagnolo il termine _plátano_ identifica tutti i tipi di banane, indipendentemente dal fatto che si mangino crude o cotte.

Vorrei sapere se le banane che si mangiano cotte appartengono a una varietà diversa da quelle che si mangiano crude oppure se si tratta della stessa banana consumata in due momenti diversi di maturazione.

Vorrei anche sapere se le due banane hanno un nome comune che le distingue e qual è questo nome.

Infine mi piacerebbe conoscere l'etimologia del termine _plátano_: nei miei dizionari viene detto che esiste un'etimologia popolare non convincente che suggerisce che il termine deriva dal latino e dal greco 'piatto'.


----------



## xeneize

Be, non sapevo che anche in italiano esistesse il nome platano per quella varietá di banana che si mangia cotta, buono a sapersi 

Allora: il termine _plátano_ è diffuso in Spagna e in altri paesi come Cile e Messico, tra gli altri...

In Argentina e Uruguay invece no: si chiama sempre _banana_.

In Venezuela, mi pare si chiami _cambur_.

In alcuni paesi (centro America?..mi pare Costa Rica...) credo usino il termine _guineo_ o _guinea_.

In Spagna, _plátano_ è sia il frutto che l'albero, ma quest'ultimo può essere chiamato anche _platanero_.
Ovviamente, _plátano_ è anche l'altro tipo di albero totalmente differente che viene chiamato così anche in italiano.
In Argentina, l'albero che da origine alla _banana (Arg.)_/_plátano (Esp.)_ viene chiamato _bananero_ o _banano_.

Per quanto riguarda l'etimologia, la Rae fa derivare entrambe le accezioni di _plátano_ dal greco πλατανοσ....Altro non so...

Per quanto riguarda la banana che si mangia cotta, in Spagna è chiamata, che io sappia, _plátano verde_ o _plátano macho_.
Nei market molto spesso è indicato come _plátano macho_, almeno a Valladolid è così.
È una varietà di origine americana, ovviamente..E anche in Messico, se non ricordo male, la chiamano _plátano macho_.
Secondo me è una varietà un poco diversa, è più grande della banana normale, e se la mangi cruda pare acerba, almeno, a me aveva fatto quell'effetto...Ma non ti so dire se è definita come un'altra varietà oppure no.

Aspettiamo dati riguardo all'uso in altri paesi...


----------



## James1

Ho trovato questa riga riguardante il significato:  
*"The Spaniards, who saw a similarity to the plane tree that grows in Spain, gave the plantain its Spanish name, platano."
*Purtroppo, essendo "novizio", non posso inserire l'url! Saludos!


----------



## bubu7

xeneize said:


> È una varietà di origine americana, ovviamente...


Grazie mille, caro Xeneize. 
Approfitto di questo _ovviamente_ per aggiungere che il banano è originario dell'Asia tropicale e poi diffuso, per coltivazione, in tutto il mondo: soprattutto America meridionale e Africa.


----------



## kolya97

In Venezuela la banana che si mangia cruda si chiama _cambur_, in Colombia _guineo _o _banano_.

Facendo una ricerca veloce ho trovato che si tratta di specie diverse appartenenti al genere _Musa_, il_ plátano macho _(quello che si mangia cotto) appartiene alla specie _Musa paradisiaca._


----------



## bubu7

Grazie ragazzi! 
Se ho capito bene, in Spagna, riferendomi al frutto: se dico solo _plátano_, mi riferisco al frutto che si mangia crudo; per riferirmi al frutto che si mangia cotto devo dire _plátano macho_.
Giusto?


----------



## kolya97

Non cancello il mio precedente post perche' immagino sia gia' stato letto, ma mi sembra doveroso sottolineare che, secondo un articolo trovato su Wikipedia (la versione spagnola), la differenza tra la banana che si mangia cruda e quella che si mangia cotta non corrisponde ad alcun criterio genetico, quindi e' impossibile prevedere se una pianta produrra' una o l'altra varieta'.


----------



## bubu7

Grazie, Kolya97.
Per quello che ho capito fin ora sembrerebbe che la banana che si mangia cotta sia un frutto acerbo oltre ad appartenere a una specie diversa dalla banana che comunemente si mangia cruda.


----------



## xeneize

Ah, grazie per la specificazione che è originario dell'Asia, non lo sapevo...
Sì, in Spagna se dici _plátano_ si intende tutto, e penso che si possa includere anche il _cotto_, in questa definizione (penso...).
Per specificare, quindi, meglio dire _plátano macho_, così è chiaro che ti riferisci proprio a quel tipo che si mangia _cotto_ (_fritto_, mi sa...) (io ne ho mangiato crudi, di _plátanos machos_, e _non si potevano scendere_...).


----------



## reys

bubu7 said:


> Grazie, Kolya97.
> Per quello che ho capito fin ora sembrerebbe che la banana che si mangia cotta sia un frutto acerbo oltre ad appartenere a una specie diversa dalla banana che comunemente si mangia cruda.



Ciao Bubu7! Sono d'accordo con le altre opinione sulla parola "plátano". A proposito, in Messico anche si conosce così al frutto. Non importa come si mangia. Ma la differenze è nelle varietà:

- plátano Tabasco: banana comune
- plátano Macho: quel che si mangia cotto
- plátano Dominico: uno molto piccolino.

Saluti!


----------



## kolya97

bubu7 said:


> Grazie, Kolya97.
> Per quello che ho capito fin ora sembrerebbe che la banana che si mangia cotta sia un frutto acerbo oltre ad appartenere a una specie diversa dalla banana che comunemente si mangia cruda.


 
Ma si mangia anche maturo, Bubu7.


----------



## xeneize

Per ciò che riguarda la mia esperienza personale, posso dire che la parola _banana_ mi è sempre stata capita, in Spagna, nonostante non la usino.
Per esempio, mi è capitato spesso di chiedere _un jugo de banana_, alla maniera argentina, e son sempre stato capito senza problemi, anche se in Spagna dicono _un zumo de plátano_.
Ora però mi viene da pensare se in Spagna dicono _plátano_ dappertutto, oppure se ci sono zone dove si usa un altro nome...
Per esempio, alle Canarie...Si userà _plátano_ o qualcos'altro?...Vediamo se Neuromante ce lo può chiarire...


----------



## sabrinita85

Al _plátano _se le puede llamar también '_banana_' sin entrar mucho en los detalles.


----------



## xeneize

Ah, ahí lo dicen tabién así?...


----------



## sabrinita85

Bueno, no lo dicen muy a menudo, pero yo lo he oído. Lo normal es plátano.


----------



## xeneize

Ok, ahora que lo pienso, sí, quizás lo oí yo también de españoles...Chau


----------



## Neuromante

Bueno, en España lo que se usa para cocinar son los plátanos que no han acabado de madurar, los que están medio verdes. Por eso no se pueden comer crudos, es que si se usan maduros se deshacen en la sartén y se vuelven una especie de jarabe asquerosamente dulzón.


Como banana nos referimos a un (O unas, a saber) variedad grande de color amarillo bastante mala e insípida, la que se come en medio planeta. 

Lo de plátano macho no lo he oído en mi vida, aunque me parece que en la península les ha dado por usarlo últimamente, de todos modos como no existe el plátano macho será solo un modismo pasajero Sí hay mango y manga y creo que se dividen a su vez en macho y hembra.

Ah una cosa, al árbol del plátano solo se le llama _platanera,_ acabado en *A.* El _plátano_ es el árbol del Lungotevere. 
Creo que la platanera no es un árbol sino algo así como un hierbajo enorme, al menos eso me ha dicho alguien que es de campo y tiene cultivos, pero es un pedante y puede que se lo estuviera inventando.

*En cualquier caso, por antiguedad, calidad e importancia reclamo para toda España y Europa la forma  y usanza canaria en lo que al plátano se refiere*


----------



## xeneize

Bueno, aparte lo del reclamo  (no me concierne, pero no sé qué opinarán los españoles ), veo que también la Rae registra _platanera_, así como _platano_ y _platanero_, siempre referido al mismo árbol, sin ninguna acotación geográfica.
_Plátano_, por supuesto, es también el OTRO árbol.
En Argentina, ya lo dije: _plátano_ es ése, que da mucha sombra, nomás, el frutal es _banano_ o _bananero._

Deduzco que a vos no te gusten mucho las bananas
De todas formas, sí, en mi opininón también los _plátanos machos_ son los más crudos, y por eso se cocinan 
Sí sí, en *todos* los supermercados que vi en Valladolid (y me imagino en muchísimos más lugares en España), se llaman *plátanos machos *(aunque yo también dudo haya bananos machos y bananas hembras...), y no creo sea algo pasajero, ya que la palabra viene de México, donde es de uso común y no desde hace poco..así que creo sea algo que va a durar.
Se les puede también decir _plátanos verdes_, igual.


----------



## bubu7

Neuromante said:


> Ah una cosa, al árbol del plátano solo se le llama _platanera,_ acabado en *A.* El _plátano_ es el árbol del Lungotevere.


Grazie, caro Neuromante, delle precisazioni.
Mi ero lasciato confondere da quanto è riportato nella seconda accezione della voce _plátano_ sul Dizionario in linea della RAE:



> *2. m.* Planta herbácea de grandes dimensiones, que en algunos países llaman banano.


 
Ma probabilmente la mia conoscenza elementare dello spagnolo mi ha impedito di capire che stavano parlando dei platani del Lungotevere.* *


----------



## xeneize

Bubu, no, in spagnolo la RAE registra come nome della pianta che dà le banane sia _plátano_ che _platanero_ o _platanera_.
No, non hai capito male leggendo l'accezione, ovviamente, anzi hai capito bene, quello che si chiama anche _banano_ non è certo _il platano del Lungotevere_, ci mancherebbe! 
Nelle Canarie pare che si usi _platanera_, ora non so dirti dove usano _plátano_, suppongo nella Spagna continentale o in Messico, ma non so quale termine si usi di più, aspettiamo che altri ci informino.
In Argentina, come ti ho detto, diciamo _banano_ o _bananero_, né _plátano_, né _platanero_ e né _platanera_.
Ciao


----------



## bubu7

Grazie, Xeneize, ora sono più tranquillo. 

Chissà se qualcuno, in possesso di qualche buon dizionario etimologico, ci può dare qualche altra informazione sull'etimologia del termine _plátano _per banana...


----------



## sabrinita85

*Qui *c'è l'etimologia di _plátano. _E' in spagnolo, ma si capisce.


----------



## Cristina.

Il *platanero/a* è la *pianta* che dà come frutto il plátano o banana. Il *plátano *è l'*albero *che dà sombra, anche se il platanero può essere chiamato plátano, come ben dice xeneize.
Che io sappia, in Spagna tutti dicono sempre 'plátano'.
Io sono di Madrid, e qua con assoluta certezza si dice plátano.

Io non ho mai sentido da nessun spagnolo dire 'banana', anche se se dici dammi una banana o un succo di banana ti capiranno, ma ti guarderanno con aria di sorpresa (se sei spagnolo/a).
Quanto al 'plátano macho' si usa per riferirsi a quella banana un po' più grossa che non serve ad essere consumata perché è acerba. Una ricetta tipica in cui viene usato il 'plátano macho' è il "arroz a la cubana' o 'riso alla cubana'(con uovo fritto, banane fritte e pomodori)

Plátano (plátano macho appare nella quinta riga)

Per avere informazioni più dettagliate:
Banana in spagnolo


----------



## Neuromante

Aquí llamamos bananas a las que ya dije antes. Se me paso por alto indicar que es para diferenciarlos de los otros plátanos. Sobre todo por lo insípidos y artificiales que son. No por nada existe la variedad canaria del plátano.

Y lo de que se llama platanera es porque si todas están aquí en Canarias y nunca las ha habido en la peninsula es lógico que ésta sea la forma correcta de llamarla. Sería como si al mate o a las góndolas se les conociera por un nombre diverso del argentino y el veneciano respectivamente. Sobre todo después de haber sabido que es de origen asiático.


Bubu, quelli sul lungotevere sono i platani mica le plataneras. Grazie per la conferma che è un´erba non un albero (La platanera)

Xeneize: Da noi non si dice "Zumo" ma "Jugo"


----------



## xeneize

Ah, viste, no sabía que se dijera "jugo" en Canarias...
Bueno, tu criterio de que no hay bananeros/plataneras en la península podría ser correcto....si siempre fuera así.
En cambio, no es nunca así: en todos los lugares del mundo se dan nombres distintos a todas las cosas, incluso a aquellas que no son propias del lugar...
Registramos los nombres disntintos, ya ya está.
Si no se hubiera usado _plátano_, por _platanera_, no habría sido incluido en le diccionario, así que ya tenemos más de 5 nombres para indicar la misma planta...¡Que riqueza!
Bueno Cristina, prudencia con lo de _siempre_... entiendo que vos quieras decir que, exceptuando Canarias, el uso de la apabullante mayoría de los españoles es *plátano*, digamos así, y no cabe duda respecto de esto.
Pero yo también oí, muy raras veces por cierto, *banana* en boca de españoles.
Acabo de leer el hilo que pusiste: un tipo de Málaga dice que ahí llaman _bananas_ a las de Sudámerica, variedad más grande que las de Canarias, a las que llaman _plátano_, como mencionado, el _plátano canario_.
Parece haber una distinción entre estas variedades..._Banana _sudamericana, _plátano_ canario y _plátano macho_ o _verde_ caribeño.
Aunque, exceptuando la variedad caribeña que es distinta (acá nunca la encontré), en Argentina es todo _banana_, en la mayor parte de España todo _plátano_, en México _plátano_, en Venezuela _cambur_, en Colombia y Cuba _guineo_...
Bueno, ¿qué más?..


----------



## Neuromante

Eh...
Que aquí se dice "Plátano", lo que no se dice es platanero

Banana se usa solo para "desacreditar" esas cosas amarillo chillón enormes. Y sobre todo porque no nos parecen plátanos. Hace diez años, que no se veían todavía, ni nos lo hubieramos planteado.


----------



## Cristina.

Viste Xeneize, hasta los canarios dicen que se dice plátano, banana es una variedad.
Si hasta hacen publicidad del 'plátano canario'.
Yo no he dicho que todos los españoles digan 'plátano', sino, como ocurre en italiano, inglés, etc., la stragrande maggioranza degli spagnoli dice plátano.
Es como si digo que lápiz o trapo no se dicen matita/straccio en italiano porque se dice lapis/cencio en toscano.

PS: es como si voy al mercado y veo una variedad de mango de Israel que se llama X. 
¿entonces debemos decir que también se dice X para designar al mango?


----------



## xeneize

Sí, así sí, yo también dije que la mayoría dicen así, ya lo dije, y lo sé 
Pero oí algunas veces banana...(en España, digo).
Y por supuesto, también las variedades regionales tienen cabida, tanto las toscanas como las andaluzas o lo que sea.
Pero nunca dije que no se tendría que decir ni que no se dice _plátano_, en España, para las bananas!..¿cuándo, acaso?..Sé muy bien que es la palabra común y lo dije..
Dije el contrario: que también la otra versión, por reducido su uso que esté, en España tiene cabida, no es una palabra desconocida y nunca jamás usada...te reporté lo que apuntó el chico de Málaga en el otro hilo..
Tenés razón que no es lo mismo el hecho de que se use para una variedad, que no para toda esa fruta en su conjunto.
Pero yo, otra vez, nunca dije el contrario, nunca...
Nunca dije que en España hay gente que designe con _banana_ al _plátano_ _canario_ o a todas las variedades de plátano, como en tu ejemplo de Israel..
Dije lo que repetiste vos: que leí que lo usan, en algunas zonas, para designar a la _banana americana, _o sea a esa variedad.
Ahora, no sé en qué medida se dé esto, ni sé bien dónde, te puedo decir lo que leí nomás.
Respecto del uso canario, ahora es más claro, así que ahí también _banana_ es esa variedad, y plátano la suya, como imaginaba.
Bueno, no sé cuánto sean _enormes_ ahí! 
Acá no son tan grandes, y a mí me gustan bastante.
Por cierto, la mayoría de las que llega acá son de América, Ecuador en particular.


----------



## bubu7

sabrinita85 said:


> *Qui *c'è l'etimologia di _plátano. _E' in spagnolo, ma si capisce.


Grazie mille, Sabri. 
Mi sembra che non vi sia un'etimologia seriamente accreditata.
Sarei curioso di leggere cosa riporta il Dizionario etimologico del Corominas...

Ringrazio anche Cristina per i collegamenti. 

Non ho capito bene se, secondo voi, in Spagna la banana che si mangia cotta si deve chiamare _plátano macho_ o se si può chiamare semplicemente _plátano_.
Questa distinzione è riportata da qualche vocabolario?


----------



## xeneize

Per distinguerla, secondo me è meglio chiamarla _plátano macho_.
Se chiedi _plátanos_, ti danno gli altri, tutto qui.
È il nome specifico.
Poi, beninteso, sempre un _plátano_ è...


----------



## Neuromante

Plátano verde da noi, sicuro, ma propio perche *è *un plátano verde e non essiste un altra parola.


Ma poi, adesso che ci penso. Mica si mangia cotta, si fanno frite


----------



## xeneize

Sí, en mucho lugares es _plátano verde_.
_Plátano macho_, en la península, en México....¿Dónde más?...


----------

